# E-mail: comment savoir si le destinataire l'a retiré/lu ?????????



## pat (23 Décembre 2003)

Hello, est-ce que qqun sait comment faire pour savoir si un e-mail que l'on a envoyé a été lu par son destinataire ?

Logiquement c'est impossible puisque le message va sur le serveur dest et attend patiemment d'être retiré !

Pat


----------



## kokua (23 Décembre 2003)

Effectivement une fois envoyé point se salut mais dans ton logiciel de courrier avec ton message tu peux demander un accusé de réception mais c' est au bon vouloir de ton destinataire.


----------



## VKTH (23 Décembre 2003)

c'est possible avec OE et Lotus Notes, voir Incredimail (?)... Mais je ne sais pas si cela existe en version Mac. Ces logiciels sont sous PC.

Seul inconvénient : il ne dit pas si c'est le vrai destiantaire qui a ouvert et lu le mail. Car il dit seulement que ton mail est ouvert à l'écran du destinataire.

Désolé, si je gourre...


----------



## delta (23 Décembre 2003)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> c'est possible avec OE et Lotus Notes, voir Incredimail (?)... Mais je ne sais pas si cela existe en version Mac. Ces logiciels sont sous PC.



Possible avec MAIL +MAIL PRIORITY .


----------



## VKTH (24 Décembre 2003)

Et au quotidien, tu apprécies l'utilisation de Mailpriority ? As-tu eu des problèmes ?

Merci


----------



## takamaka (24 Décembre 2003)

je l'ai installé, juste pour l'accusé de réception, il y a 72h et je ne le regrette pas. j'ai également installé mailenhancer.
bref, je suis content !


----------



## takamaka (24 Décembre 2003)

j'aurais du ajouter que je n'ai pas eu de pb depuis. mais bon je suis tjs sous jaguar X.2.8...


----------



## pat (26 Décembre 2003)

Hello, j'ai installé MailPriority. Mais faut pas rêver il ne fait pas grand-chose pour moi :

- on peut choisir si on veut être averti lorsque le destinataire retire le message que l'on envoie. Dans le principe c'est ok.

Cependant, la personne à l'autre bout doit avoir configuré sont logiciel pour qu'il réponde (Quickmail, Netscape, Outlook). Autrement il n'y aura pas de réponse.
Pire, Mail d'Apple ne laisse même pas le choix d'envoyer une réponse ou pas ! Il n'envoie jamais de réponse comme quoi le dest. a lu le message.

Alors, une autre solution, pourquoi pas un peu underground ?


----------



## demougin (26 Décembre 2003)

ça existe, mais c'est illégal, un peu de recherche en dehors de ce forum peut être?


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Décembre 2003)

pat a dit:
			
		

> Alors, une autre solution, pourquoi pas un peu underground ?



La seule solution que j'imagine (et encore, j'ose à peine) en extranet avec un système mail lambda, c'est un script qui se lance à l'ouverture du message et force l'envoi d'un mail accusant réception.
Il s'agit donc d'un virus.
Il faut que le destinataire ait une sécurité perméable et ne soit pas grincheux...


----------



## pat (27 Décembre 2003)

J'ai trouvé la solution. En fait, en réfléchissant un peu il suffit d'insérer dans l'e-mail que l'on envoie une fausse image avec comme src une page php sur un serveur web qui va récupérer la date-heure, l'ip et l'adress de la personne. Et le tour est joué. 

Et ça marche très bien. Sauf avec mail qui va foutre un tel mail dans le junk. Mais si le mail est resorti c'est ok. Avec les autres logiciels ça doit être ok.

pat


----------

